
Machine learning at the energy and intensity frontiers of particle physics - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0361-2
======
lainon
[https://sci-hub.mu/http://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018...](https://sci-
hub.mu/http://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0361-2)

